# I Found A Fledgling????



## carla (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,please help!!!!
I live in a 4 storey block of flats....we have lots of pigeons nesting on the top floor stairwell ledge. Yesterday,i found a baby dead on the stairs. Today i found a baby on the stairs. I was worried about the cold and it falling down the stairs/well. There is a nest on the top of the ledge but i cant reach it and im worried it will fall out again.
There are also several adult pigeons that nest in this area....im guessing one is probably the baby's mum?
I dont know what to do???? It was very still when i found it,huddled up in the corner of the stairwell...one inch left and it would have fallen four floors!! I stroked it and it just sat there for a bit until i started checking its wings were ok....he moved around a bit,trying to get away but def cant fly yet.
I have put him in a large cat carrier with a fleece blanket whilst i get some advice. I have bought some hot water bottles and sunflower seeds pumpkin (which im sure he cant eat but its all they had) can he have peas?
I called the rspca they were no help atall......please help.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello please soak some brown bread in water and place small pieces in the back of the pigeons throat. You can also give some sweetcorn or peas either from a tin or defrost from freezer.Pigeon might also take canary seed or wild bird food so leave with water in carrier

Where are you based? Please let us know so someone might know the best place to take your pigeon..

If you are in the london area you could take the pigeon to London Wildcare in Wallington surrey or you could phone them and they would advise a place nearer to your location. Their number is 0208 647 6230.24 hours

Also there is pigeon and dove rescue website which may be of help.

please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Carla, here is the UK pigeon and rescue website for information on caring for this little one. Some of our UK members will be along before too long to offer further guidance.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm

Thanks for caring and helping this little one,

Karyn


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Carla, Just caught your post, and as Jayne said, if you let us know your area we maybe able to find somewhere or someone that will help.
We'll certainly help and guide you as well if you wanted to care for the youngster and let him go where you live.
Those are a couple of options for you to think about.
In the meantime he needs feeding and the easiest food for a juvenile like yours is as Jayne said, warm defrosted peas or sweetcorn. You just have to open it's beak and pop them in one at a time.
Also if you have some wild bird seed, sprinkle it around the baby and see if he tries to feed himself.

Do let us know how you're getting on and what happens to him.

Thanks for taking the trouble to help,

Janet


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice job in rescuing him/her Carla....she/he is around 2-3 weeks old.... and from the pic, seems pretty healthy (if that is her typical demeanor).

If you can, please check for any external injuries (hold the Pigeon in a towel and look for blood, scabs, lesions, scrapes, etc).....

I say the peas and corn are a better feeding choice than soaked bread or kibble, only because of their shape and slipperiness...hard for a novice to mess up handfeeding thawed peas.....


----------



## carla (Feb 3, 2011)

*Thank You All*

Hi everyone,
thank you all soooooooooooo much for you support and advice. 
Baby is still alive much to my suprise  and im just defrosting peas for him. He doesnt like me to handle him atall...he jumps all over the place.....i guess thats to be expected!
i will look at some links on how to open the beek and pop the peas to the back of the throat...that sounds very difficult to me!
I will get back to you as soon as ive given breakfast a try.
HOW MUCH DO I FEED HIM AND HOW OFTEN? 

P.S
I live in Shoredtich London E2 area.

Please pray fo my little birdie baby.x


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Carla, just wrap him in a small towel and "pop" them to the back of his mouth area. Make sure the peas are "warm" (but not hot) and let them soak in warm water from a while while defrosting to help plump them up with water, as a little extra water will be good for him. Try and pop about 20-30 at a time, 3-4 times a day, but feel his crop area (top of chest, bottom of neck area - where they store their food waiting to be digested) to make sure the last meal has gone further down his GI tract to be digested. He will also need to try and drink some water on his own, to do this fill a small cup with tepid water (slightly warm water) and grasp his head with your fingers, to the side of his beak, and guide/dip his beak into the water and see if he'll drink (he is old enough to do this, but since it will be new to him it may take a few goes for him to drink). There should be help for you in your area, please keep checking back for suggestions.

Here is a video clip on how to "pop" the pea:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow

Karyn


----------



## carla (Feb 3, 2011)

ok,i have just tried to feed baby the peas but he just wont let me do it? He huddles himself in the very corner of the cage and even stands up tall?? or 
he runs everywhere and flaps his little wings. even when i do get a good hold on him i cant then hold his beak open and feed him all at the same time......
To make matters worse,i think he has a bad leg. He seems to be holding one up. He doesnt move at all for the rest of the time.He just lays in one corner.
I have left the peas and a dish of water in his cage. I have changed his towel and hot water bottle.Im going to call the london wildlife helpline. Maybe they can advice somewhere i can take him to get his leg looked at? will the vets do that? 

hugs
carla


----------



## carla (Feb 3, 2011)

hi karyn,
wish i had tried the towel method first...that sounds like a better idea. im a little scared to do it now because of his leg? if he is injured(he did fall at least 13 feet onto concreate) or how did get there? 
but he does need to eat and drink...he hasnt had anything for at least 15hrs,poor thing.


----------



## carla (Feb 3, 2011)

*vet*

I just called the wildlife sanctuary in croydon...its too far away for me to get to as i dont have a car and the bus/train jouney would be horendous for the baby bird.
I called my local vet. they are going to have a look at him for me as soon as i can get him in so im just off to wash and go!!
I know his leg needs treating and thats the only reason im taking him there. I will do everything in my power to not let them put this baby to sleep.
They have rescued and released birds before apparently. Maybe they will show me what to do for him and if his leg is ok i can bring him back home and care for him.
we will see.......
i will let you all know what happens.

hugs
carla


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, yes! Please let us know.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Good luck Carla.

Hope the vet can help with the leg.

Janet


----------



## dod rennie (Jan 3, 2011)

I know its hard but you just have to hold it and get the food down


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

what a nice looking baby. I hope the leg thing goes well keep us updated


----------



## carla (Feb 3, 2011)

*Hes Ok!!!*

Hi everyone,
just a quick update for you.....
I took my little baby bird to the vet yesterday to have him checked over as he seemed to be having trouble with one leg. 
I had to leave him there and they promised to call as soon as the vet had looked at him. I got the impresion that the receptionists and trainee nurse were not really bothered and couldnt understand why i was making such a fuss about a pigeon?????????? I had to repeatedly say that the bird was not to be put asleep that i was willing to care for him and pay for any treatment he might need. I cant believe how 'dismissed' these little birds are by vets and animal centres.
Anyway,i finally recieved a call from the vet in the evening. She said they coul find no breaks in his wings or legs and that he would be given to a wildlife sanctuary today.....
I dont know if i should be happy or sad? I hope that i have done the right thing by him. And i hope that they do take him to the sanctuary. He was such a beautiful little character and even though i only had him for a day or so i became very attatched to him. 
I see his mummy(well ithink it is,there are two adult birds near a nest) poor thing lost both her babies within 24hrs of eachother. I wish i could tell her that one is now safe and well.....


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello, I would ask the vets which Wildlife sanctuary the pigeon is being taken to so you can follow up how the pigeon is getting along.

Thank you for caring. Best wishes Jayne


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Carla,

Thanks for the update. You're right, some vets do make you feel as if you're unhinged for worrying about a pigeon, makes you wonder if it's just the £ signs that make an animal or bird worth caring about.
Well done for insisting on some sort of come back, it's good to know the vet did call you.
Might be an idea, like Jayne said just to ask, saying it's so you can check to see how the birds doing, can you know where it's been sent. You could also say it's in case you find any more babies and then you can take them there yourself to save bothering them !!

Anyway, at least you have some action and hopefully the youngster will be safely released with others to start a new life.

Well done again,

Janet


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Carla,

Thanks so much for the efforts you have made on this little one's behalf. I agree with Jayne and Janet, that it would be nice if you could follow up with this little one's progress and update us of how things turned out.

Thanks for caring and looking after this baby,

Karyn


----------

